# Greater Scaup



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Loke. I'm using a .280 Remington. -/O\- 

Quite a few of the pics I post here are taken with a little Canon SD700, which I take with me whenever I'm out and about.

If I happen to feel the need to lug around a brick, I use a Nikon D200 (which I used for these).


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I took two of those this year. One in Utah and one in Nevada.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a .280 Rem. too! Model 700 mountain rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice bluebill pics, thresher.


----------

